# My phone is stuck in the stone age.



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Getting intermittent data on cm7. I can send and receive texts and calls but no interweb access. Anybody got any ideas?
.
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

What does your signal say? 1x, 3G or 4G?

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

It doesn't say anything. Sometimes it will say 1x. But other times nothing just a range from one bar to full..... could my sim card be shot?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ang3l12 (Jun 11, 2011)

Get a new sim card, mine was doing the same thing almost and it fixed it.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Heres a shot or two

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

Do I have to unroot to get a new sim card?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

confirmed bad sim card. Swapped mine wih my girls and hers worked fine.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Do I have to unroot to get a new sim card?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I wouldn't. Just go to a VzW store and ask for a new one.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the Tapatalk app.


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

They wont say anything?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> They wont say anything?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


Nope, and honestly they don't need to install it, you can do or yourself it's your phone.

By the power of greyskull


----------



## izzaeroth (Jul 22, 2011)

Go to a corp store cuz the indirect agents charge for sim cards


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

izzaeroth said:


> Go to a corp store cuz the indirect agents charge for sim cards


Good to know

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

hotelmrrsn said:


> Nope, and honestly they don't need to install it, you can do or yourself it's your phone.
> 
> By the power of greyskull


 So just take the sim card in and say I'm not getting data I swapped...........blah blah blah
.......... I need a new one?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

So I switch from cm7 to bamf with sense 3.0
And data works Wtf?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> Do I have to unroot to get a new sim card?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


They gave me one without even having my phone in the store 

I just walked in and said I been on the phone with tech support and they suggested I get a new SIM card. Handed them my old one and walked out with a new one :androidwink:


----------



## revosfts (Sep 14, 2011)

"ef_n_dirtysouth said:


> So I switch from cm7 to bamf with sense 3.0
> And data works Wtf?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


What radio you running?

My name is Revos I'm a recovering flashaholic running Liquid Gingerbread 3.0


----------



## ef_n_dirtysouth (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm back on cm7 now and its working has been all day when I was on bamf I turned wifi off and the mobile turned back on..... weird but I know I did that like three times on cm and got nothing....

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

Pretty much the same thing has happened to me, you can check in settings under like mobile network and there should be a box that says connected with a check mark. For some reason mine wasn't working when I first got the phone and had to get a new sim card. It just took it awhile to connect.


----------

